# My front yard



## Steman (May 9, 2009)

a few months back i got home from work to find this big guy catching some rays in my front yard on a tree stump. obviously not too impressed by me shoving a camera in his face.

we also have water dragons that live in my backyard. they even enjoy a swim or should i say a nap on the bottom of our pool.


----------



## dscot60 (May 9, 2009)

good looking beardie love em


----------



## mrmikk (May 10, 2009)

Great shots too, he's a big boy


----------



## LauraM (May 10, 2009)

Someones been eating alot  great shots..


----------



## JasonL (May 10, 2009)

Chunky looking fellow


----------



## lizardking92 (May 10, 2009)

i wish i lived on property


----------



## Acrochordus (May 10, 2009)

Sweet pics, do you usually get them in your yard, what over reptiles do you get?, Thanks Tim.


----------



## Steman (May 10, 2009)

we are on acreage but only 5 minutes from suburbia. we are only a 20 minute drive from the CBD.

haven't seen any more beardies since i saw him. we get water dragons all the time. got one that like to swim in our pool and what not. apart from that not many others


----------



## Acrochordus (May 10, 2009)

Steman said:


> we are on acreage but only 5 minutes from suburbia. we are only a 20 minute drive from the CBD.
> 
> haven't seen any more beardies since i saw him. we get water dragons all the time. got one that like to swim in our pool and what not. apart from that not many others



Awsome, Thanks Tim.


----------



## GOOBA (May 10, 2009)

nice beardie
i get a few of them at mine. along with pink toungs n bluies.
use to come across heeps of coastal carpets but havnt seen any in years....
keep surching mate n chuck up piks wen u find sumthing


----------



## Steman (May 10, 2009)

forgot we also get whip snakes as well. just last week my dog was chasing something around next thing mum saw the snake climb the bricks on the side of the house then go into the roof. Needless to say she was freaking out cause there is a snake in the roof now and she is petrified of snakes.


----------



## LiasisKing (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful beardies,
we have 2 pairs of coastal carpet at our place and in the 4 years we've been here each pair has had a clutch so our place is swimming with coastals from half a foot long to 2 metres long, all of which (that i have come accross) are keen for a pat ,,,
i will put some photos up onece they have laid some eggs but i saw one pair bredding on the roof of our shed the other day so they are guaranteed.......
we also have water dragons but not many beardies, plenty of browns, red bellies and we have a 4 foot tiger under one of our concrete slabs,
i wish we had some olives and beardies local to my area (north easteern NSW , northern rivers)

Look out for some photos on my profile soon, i will try to find last years ones tonight,

kel


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful Eastern Beardie i have one that comes and visits me up the coast likes to sit on the "black boy" tree, in the sun they are amazing when you see them in sunlight!


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the third picture, the way his head is on the side, looks like he's smiling for the camera...lol


----------



## jessb (Sep 6, 2009)

lizardking92 said:


> i wish i lived on property


 
We live in a tiny little townhouse with a little courtyard in the Sydney suburbs, about 40 mins from the CBD, and we get bluies, EWDs and big fat skinks (dunno what kind) I know there are Diamonds in the park beside our house too, but haven't seen them myself. Also get loads of bandicoots, possums, tawny frogmouths and frogs.


----------

